# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  onderzoek naar communicatie met dokters

## student123

Hallo allemaal, 
In het kader van mijn masterthesis doe ik een onderzoek naar communicatie met dokters/artsen en tevredenheid over consulten. Zou je een vragenlijst voor me willen invullen? Het neemt ongeveer 15 minuten van je tijd in beslag. Vast hartelijk bedankt! 
Je vind het hier: http://bovenzoek.nl/communicatie

----------

